# Can you refreeze stock?



## Siegal (Feb 18, 2012)

I made a beef stock a few weeks ago and froze it. Today I am using it for a bean soup. If I have extra bean soup can I freeze it or I shouldn't because I already defrosted the stock component? Thanks in advance


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, you can refreeze the soup.  As long as you bring it up to temp you are not courting food poisoning.  The same is not true for just the stock, but the soup is good.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 18, 2012)

Why can't you refreeze stock, PF?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The same is not true for just the stock, but the soup is good.



If I thaw 2 quarts of stock in the fridge, use a quart I can't refreeze the remaining quart?  What would be the issues?

Yes, I understand thawing it on the counter is courting problems in this regard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

You would need to get it back up to temp, to make sure you are killing any bugs that decide to grow while you have defrosted it.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2012)

I often take frozen stock, add an equal amount of water and thaw in the pot.  I then cook the next ingredient, say turkey necks and/or potatoes.  When they're done, I pour off a container of stock and return it to the freezer with even more flavor added.  When the stock gets really rich, I use it all to make a pot of beans.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 18, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I often take frozen stock, add an equal amount of water and thaw in the pot.  I then cook the next ingredient, say turkey necks and/or potatoes.  When they're done, I pour off a container of stock and return it to the freezer with even more flavor added.  When the stock gets really rich, I use it all to make a pot of beans.



wow!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2012)

If the frozen stock was thawed n the fridge then the remainder re-frozen, I don't think there is any issue with food safety.  On the other hand, if you left it out to defrost, I'd want to bring it to a boil then re-freeze it.  Of course, you could just re-freeze it and remember to bring it to a boil when you use it some time in the future.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's the toxins released while the thawing is happening that will make you sick.  I don't know how the OP thawed her stock, I'm covering the bases as I see they should be covered.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the toxins released while the thawing is happening that will make you sick.  I don't know how the OP thawed her stock, I'm covering the bases as I see they should be covered.




Understood.  Bette to be safe than sorry...


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 18, 2012)

Siegal, your original post actually raises two issues.

First, the general issue of refreezing previously frozen foods. Assuming proper defrosting (which means in the fridge), what you have with refreezing is more a loss of quality problem than a food safety one. Usually has to do with cell structure and ice crystals and such. If you use that product as an ingredient for a cooked dish, however, then you are, in effect, freezing it for the first time. There should be neither a quality loss nor a food safety issue.

When it comes to liquids things are slightly different. If you were to properly defrost some stock, then immediately refreeze it, there would be no loss of quality, because there is no cellular structure to be damaged.

The issue with stocks, however, is that unfrozen they lose quality very quickly, and, even under refrigeration bacterial growth can cause problems. Rule of thumb is three days in the fridge, maximum. After that you should either dispose of it, or reheat it to the simmer point, let it cook at least ten minutes, then refreeze.

To avoid the problem, I freeze my stocks in amounts ranging from one cup to one gallon. Then I try and defrost only the amount I'll be needing. F'rinstance, I might just defrost one cup for a sauce, but go for a gallon if I'll be making soup. 

Naturally, it doesn't always work out that way. But I try to never have more on hand than I'll use in the next few days. 

One other thing about stocks, that many people ignore. They should be cooled as quickly as possible. Otherwise they'll spend far too much time in the danger zone (40-140F). To avoid that, put the stock pot in a tub of ice, and stir it more or less constantly until it's cool enough to put in the fridge.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 18, 2012)

I just threw it into the pot frozen. I am not trying to refreeze the plain stock just the soup I made from it  (that has been boiling for hours)


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 18, 2012)

My method of dealing with this problem is to make large quantities of stock, reduce the result to what will fit into two or three cupcake trays, then freeze and store in a baggie.  I can then use any quantity I desire without refreezing or tossing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I just threw it into the pot frozen. I am not trying to refreeze the plain stock just the soup I made from it  (that has been boiling for hours)



Thanks for the clarification.  Your soup will be fine with freezing.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the toxins released while the thawing is happening that will make you sick.  I don't know how the OP thawed her stock, I'm covering the bases as I see they should be covered.



Some toxins arent killed by boiling


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Some toxins arent killed by boiling



That's why I said don't refreeze the stock...


----------

